# Need a basic e-collar??



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Cleaning house and have a Dogtra 1200 NC that I don't use. Basic collar with wall charger and car charger. Used but in good shape.

Here's the specs from Dogtra:

Waterproof transmitter and collar
Adjust the level desired at the hand-held transmitter starting from a "zero" level graduating up to the necessary level in a linear progression(no steps or increments) using patented " rheostat dial".
Three types of stimulation:
"Nick" - mild but motivating
"Constant" - Guiding or correcting behavior
"Pager" - non-electrical stimulation
Rechargeable Ni-MH batteries
1/2 mile range
No external antenna on the collar

Originally was around $350. I'll take $125/OBO.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

sold


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)




----------

